# Allison acting up



## smoothrider1 (Jun 2, 2011)

New to me 97 8.3 with 3040. Sometimes everything works as it should. Just took 5 hour trip no prob. On way home ran great for3 hours then acted up the last 2 hours. Trans will start going up an down in temp, between 170 and 230. When this happens it does not shift smooth between 3rd and 4th, will rev up to 3000 rpm before shifting into 4th. Also the exhaust brake will not work. No codes on shift pad and reads fluid ok. Took to freightliner shop and could not find anything wrong. 35000 miles and dont know if fluid and filters have been changed. Any ideas? Thanks


----------



## Triple E (Jun 4, 2011)

Re: Allison acting up

:approve: Welcome Rick to RVUSA.  The first thing I would do is change the filter/filters and fluid.  Replace the fluid with the Allison Synthetic.  With the synthetic oil you only need to change the fluid every four years,  Then report back after a test drive and let us know the results.  Good luck.


----------



## smoothrider1 (Jun 4, 2011)

Re: Allison acting up

Thank you Triple E. Yeah I think that will be my first step. Will try to do it next week and post the results.


----------

